# My savannah monitor and tegu



## Leonidas21 (May 5, 2009)

My tegu












Hope this time this works


----------



## ashesc212 (May 5, 2009)

They are both adorable!


----------



## Leonidas21 (May 5, 2009)

Thanks :roon


----------



## jmiles50 (May 5, 2009)

What are the difference in temperment and personality?


----------



## ColdThirst (May 5, 2009)

HAhah that Sav made me laugh a lot! It looked like Jurrasic Park and then with his feet over the edge reminded me of my tegu. They look great


----------



## nemo66 (May 6, 2009)

great looking animals XD which would you say is easier to care for?


----------



## Schnab (May 6, 2009)

Aww your savanah monitor is to die for XD Adorable!


----------



## kryptonitebarz (May 6, 2009)

Adorable Sav... Now I want one... smh... reptiles are ruining my LIFE!! In a good way.


----------



## Leonidas21 (May 6, 2009)

Haha thanks for the cool comments guys. My sav is very tame and my tegu is pretty mean doesnt like to be handled. I dont know yet which one will be eaiser to take care of because my sav is still very little lol but Ill keep everyone updated


----------



## BSM (May 6, 2009)

You got pics of the savannahs cage and does it have an screen or solid top? You should put some dirt in there a good 12 inches, they love to dig

Nice savannah and tegu by the way

Bryan


----------



## Leonidas21 (May 6, 2009)

He has a solid top and I ran out of eco earth so i just used paper towls thanks


----------



## CaterpillarGiraffe (May 14, 2009)

Cute Tegu and Sav!

I have both myself, too


----------



## Leonidas21 (May 14, 2009)

Wow thanks Caterpillargiraffe haha I never knew you were a member. I seen some of your vids love your tegu how is your tegu with his mbd?


----------



## CaterpillarGiraffe (May 15, 2009)

Yep, I've been a member ever since I got my Tegu. He's great, it isn't progressing at all. He has an amazing appetite and personality!


----------

